# Converting 5.25" drives to 3.5" HDD drives



## brkumar (Sep 30, 2014)

Optical drives have become kind of useless from my perspective. I am planning to get CM Scout 2 cabinet, which has 3 x 5.25" drive bays which just occupy space. Is it possible to convert these bays into 3.5“ HDD bays? 
I am looking at converting 2 of these optical drive bays into externally accessible hard disk bays. So I am fine even if the bays are contiguous. Any suggestions?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

You mean you wish to use those to attach your external hard drives?


----------



## brkumar (Sep 30, 2014)

[MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION], I meant I would like use an optical drive bay to put HDDs. Here is an example of what I was talking about - Runtime Error


----------



## root.king (Oct 2, 2014)

You can try this 
 *www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g34/c273/...nclosures_Adapters-35_HDD_Adapters-Page1.html

Or this from newegg 

 *www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Description=3.5 to 5.25 bay adapter&Submit=ENE


----------

